# Space marine Speeder transport pic



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

new scout speeder for new space marine book. [ white dwarf pic. ]


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for the pic. If this is truly a pic of an upcoming landspeeder that transports scouts, i might build a crimson fists tenth company.


----------



## danielwallace1977 (May 4, 2008)

I have to admit, it looks a lot like a regular speeder with the cargo doors open and a scout poking out.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Yeah looks pretty good.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

well see in the original rumour that what its suppose to look like it can carry 5 scouts and probly has the scout rule but theres a pic for the new model of it that will be released 2nd wave have you guys seen any other new Sm pics yet?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks pretty cool. I love the stabilizing wings on the front.

-Dirge


----------



## Shadow704 (Feb 3, 2008)

How much is the new land speeder gonna costs?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

danielwallace1977 said:


> I have to admit, it looks a lot like a regular speeder with the cargo doors open and a scout poking out.


 
Yeah... it does... doesn't look like you could even fit five scouts in there. :nono:

I'm in the camp that thinks the whole unit is kind of silly. Do Space Marine Chapters have a use for something like that? Sure. Does it fit in with how Scouts work on the gaming table? Not really. Scouts are meant to be cheaper "throw-away" units, which can distract enemies and engage early while the Astartes get into position. Their Move through Cover and Infiltrate abilities mean that giving them a transport, particularly one with a higher technology base than what the Astartes use, just seems dumb.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

I tried to build a land speeder transport a while back it really didnt work to well or me.


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

here is the thing though if you use the speeder to get them up close you can then put them in cover so that would not be good and that would also mean that you would have more fire power from the speeder


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

Son of Horus scouts are space marine initiates when you become a Space marine you have to serve in a scout company first then you become the rank of battle brother and are given your power armor scout units are not throw away units AT ALL they use guardsmen for that. and in the new SM book they are going for more of the Strike Fast stuff like drop pods and small effective raids thats why there promoting combat squads scout use and making a plastic DROP POD!


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks awesome :good:
The speeder looks longer, you can see the extended area behind the pilots (where the scout is jumping from). Also there are extra wings in the front, and what looks like some sort of Scanner/sensor on the front.

I like it! I agree that the Crimson fists could make good use of this speeder.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm not a fan of a speeder being a transport, but if they make it fit in with regards to rules and fluff then i'm game


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That doesn't look that good at all IMO. There's no room for the scouts even if they did make it a bit longer. it couldn't hold a 5 man scout squad. It just looks like an old land speeder picture with a scout and some other things added on afterwards.... 
There was a picture, I think someone posted it in the earlier 5th. ed. posts of a land speeder that was lengthened and looked like a modern day helicopter without the propellers or tail. That was a better one than this IMO.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I love it !!! love the new scout bikers too, its nice to see something completely new (we almost) i just hope the rumour about a terminator command squad is true !


----------



## Bloody Templar (Jun 13, 2008)

In the new rules, if scouts/infiltrators have a transport they can come in flanking. 1-2 left, 3-4 right, 5-6 choose. This could be a game winner when received on time.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Jury's still out for me, it would fit in well with my current army, but that may change with 5th on the horizon. I'll keep my reservations until I get more details on this unit.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually, this speeder is longer. the intake is moved just a bit back from the original location, and a whole new section is added. the distance between the wings to the cockpit was just the wing length, and the new speeder has a bigger distance.
look at this







compared to this


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It still doesn't look big enough to hold a scout squad


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Could the make a smaller squad for this entry? count the two manning the speeder as part of the squad? bikes come in threes so perhaps this mobile scout squad does the same.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> It still doesn't look big enough to hold a scout squad


it would if it was in a squadron, and Gw has a habit of fergettin a veicle's engins take up space.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> it would if it was in a squadron, and Gw has a habit of fergettin a veicle's engins take up space.


Very true as a land raider has an apparently tiny engine to move such a huge tank plus 5 2ton marines in it....

But if they are usable as only a squadron (no way I can see one of them carry a squad) would they sell several in a box?


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

From the look of the new models coming out, it might be fun to do a whole Scout Based army for fun. I'm not sure how effective it will be but i'm sure it would be fun.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

A 10th company formation is coming in the new edition, cant remember if it's in APCO: reloaded or the new codex, but it on the way.


----------



## scythes of jami (Jun 15, 2008)

its in the new codex i think


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> Yeah... it does... doesn't look like you could even fit five scouts in there. :nono:
> 
> I'm in the camp that thinks the whole unit is kind of silly. Do Space Marine Chapters have a use for something like that? Sure. Does it fit in with how Scouts work on the gaming table? Not really. Scouts are meant to be cheaper "throw-away" units, which can distract enemies and engage early while the Astartes get into position. Their Move through Cover and Infiltrate abilities mean that giving them a transport, particularly one with a higher technology base than what the Astartes use, just seems dumb.


I think you are confusing scouts with skirmishers, IMO.

I think the unit is very fluffy, closely mirroring real world units. (Obviously apart from the anti grav vehicle, genetically modified soldiers, futuristic weapons and power armour). Scouts are always fast moving as they move ahead of heavier units and probably zig zag covering more distance in the same time.

Whether it has a powergaming use on the table or not if it looks good then my imperial fists will probably field a couple. And I don't agree that any units in an elite army are throw away.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

im guessing this only holds 5 scouts because of the benefit you have of having the speeder that is a transport. im guessing it holds 5 no more if it held more that would be wierd because it lookslike it can only hold 5. the passenger and 4 in the back. then the driver


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Have you guys seen the new pics of the Scout speeder on Bell of lost souls? k:
It looks sweeeeet :good:
I am very excited, I can't wait to build my scout heavy Crimson Fist army


----------



## earlgrey (Jun 6, 2008)

Not sure this makes much difference to those that think it looks to small. But it will apparently be classed as open topped so you can get out, mangle enemies with some manstopper rounds, shotgun, assault 2, str 4 hits, then assault.....that would be very nice. Anyway I guess they could hang out the top to make room for 5.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'll just get a basic land speeder, glue lots of handles on it and say they dangle from it while moving super fast. put 10 handles on 10 scouts :biggrin:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I'll just get a basic land speeder, glue lots of handles on it and say they dangle from it while moving super fast. put 10 handles on 10 scouts :biggrin:


:laugh:while your at it, add a big shoota and grot riggas:laugh:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks cool but can't see it being effective in game


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> :laugh:while your at it, add a big shoota and grot riggas:laugh:


I don't remember my scouts being green and illiterate??? :laugh:


----------

